# How to get rid of a foxtail squirrel



## Sammyk (Jun 25, 2013)

We noticed that we were going through a lot of black oiler sunflower seeds. We feed the song birds daily all year around. We have 8 pairs of cardinals and now some of their babies.

Anyway a fox-tail squirrel showed up and was hanging upside down sucking all the hummingbird food out of the feeder and then he would proceed to the sunflower feeder. Lo and behold a 2nd one came with the first one today.

We moved the feeders up higher and they climb the rod that is 5' tall that sets on the deck railing.

We have been taking turns spraying them with the garden hose and that is useless.

Funny thing we have been in this home 13 years and never saw a squirrel until this past week-end!

Finally after 13 years our pecan trees have nuts! So we need to get the damn squirrel's to leave!


----------



## Deezil (Jun 25, 2013)

Quick shot with a .22
Nothin more, nothin less.
Done deal


----------



## Deezil (Jun 25, 2013)

These guys are a bit more humane

Vaseline the pole the feeder is on.. Or they have a prouct called Ropel

And a recipe for a hot pepper repellant?

I'd still grab the .22, myself.. But, I'll give ya options


----------



## dralarms (Jun 25, 2013)

Dang tree rats are eating my golden Del. apples. Wish I could sit here all day and feed them (lead that is).


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 25, 2013)

This works great for chipmunks and probably squirrels. Take a muck bucket and fill it halfway with water. Sprinkle a layer of sunflower seeds on the entire surface of the water. Put a 1x4 wooden plank up to the bucket and sprinkle some seeds on the board. The chipmunks jump up on the board to get the seeds, then jump into the bucket to go after the floating sunflower seeds. I have seen my fil catch numerous chipmunks in a single evening.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jun 25, 2013)

start feeding them in your neighbors yard....done. if not there is always squirrel mulligan.


----------



## FABulousWines (Jun 25, 2013)

I can vouch for the hot pepper repellent. We had squirrels chewing on our house. A mixture of Tabasco, garlic powder, and water sprayed on the area and they will leave it alone!


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jun 25, 2013)

Dang, sounds like my kind of tea.


----------



## Tess (Jun 25, 2013)

in my neck of the woods a riffle and a Hot Pan!!! Squirrel stew is awesome!!!


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 26, 2013)

forget the .22, go for the 12 guage...


----------



## Arne (Jun 26, 2013)

You can buy a box trap, catch em and relocate them. Course wherever you relocate them the folks there will probably not want em around. Make sure you ask first. The other option, fry em up. Arne.


----------



## JohnT (Jun 26, 2013)

Get yourself one of these... 

http://www.contech-inc.com/products...ents/squirrelstop-spinning-squirrel-deterrent

and be sure to watch the vidios, very funny!


----------



## Rocky (Jun 26, 2013)

_Squirrel stew is awesome!!!_

Ah, excuse me ...  There, now I feel better!

Just kidding with you, Tess. "One man's food is another man's poison." On a survival training exercise in the Army, I once had porcupine. After two days of berries, rattle snake and cactus flowers, it tasted pretty good!


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jun 26, 2013)

porcupine is good, little better then owl, not as good as armadillo.
Im cajun, we eat everything.


----------



## Sammyk (Jun 26, 2013)

One down and one to go! Pellet gun. LOL!


----------



## Arne (Jun 26, 2013)

LOL, takin the easy way out. Allow no prisoners. Arne.


----------



## Rampage4all (Jun 26, 2013)

Pop them with a 22. slow roast on the grill with just salt pepper in some peanut oil. mead makes a good companion to it.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jun 26, 2013)

http://www.cooks.com/recipe/yh5e0017/squirrel-mulligan.html


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Jun 27, 2013)

The trick with squirrel is to marinade them or boil them to make them more tender. I prefer to use a .410 shotgun. No need to tear them to shreds with a 12. A .22 works great, if they ever sit still. I don't like shooting at a moving target with a rifle bullet that will travel as far as a .22.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 27, 2013)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3Ya6z-NlDo[/ame]


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jun 27, 2013)

good one boatboy, just hilarious


----------

